# Messin Around the Blue



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Here is a little something I quickly put together. The rythm was done on Sat four weeks ago and the lead was done on Sat two weeks ago... I put about 1.5 hrs total time into. It will eventually be a 3 & 1/2 to 4 & 1/2 minute instrumental.
Recording quality is low.

http://media.putfile.com/messin-around-96

KHINGPYNN


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting tune... got some nice licks there...:rockon:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

It's a pretty basic blues rock riff... a vehicle for jamming over. The lead is based upon the Blues Scale. 

6)-----------------------------3-6----
5)------------------------3-6---------
4)------------------3-5-6-------------
3)--------------3-5-------------------
2)-------3-4-5------------------------
1)-3--6-------------------------------

Thanks for the kind words.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice to hear someone posting clips on this site. Keep it up.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool Riffs  

What did you record on? Levels seem good. It IS nice to hear someone posting their clips.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Rober1950... Beatles...

I used a Boss BR1600CD Version II and my 87 Gibson Standard.
I created a patch using the C.O.S.M Soldano SLO and effects that is very close to the sound I get from My Soldano Hot Rod 50. I've owned all the BR's over the 7 years. Surprisingly this is the first BR that I was able to put the settings from my amp directly over to the emulater and get a tone that is close. I added some compression... there are many choices now with C.O.S.M. and I added a touch of delay as I would "live". 

This is a non mastered track... I basically created a simple drum loop, improvised a simple rythm track and jammed the lead. All were recorded in stereo. I mixed everything and bounced it over to two ( stereo ) tracks.

Since I posted the track there has been some developments. I now have Bass parts recorded... using an Ernie Ball Music man Stingray 4 string Bass.
I'm gonna work on it some more and the end result will be a full instrumental track fully mixed and mastered that will be approx 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 minutes long. I'll post the finished track when it's complete.

KHINGPYNN


----------

